# niechodzaca myszka

## detoxx

widac myszke a nie chodzi

----------

## Bako

 *detoxx wrote:*   

> widac myszke a nie chodzi

 

to ja podlacz

----------

## psycepa

moze nóżki połamane ma ? albo za malo c2h5oh imprezuje w okolicach osrodkow percepcji ?

google, forum search, man xorg.conf (czy jakos tak) A PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM CZYTAJ APEL

----------

## detoxx

podlaczona jest napewno jest wszystko dobrze po na winodwse chodzi

----------

## BeteNoire

Może bez nóżek się urodziła?

/dev/input/mouse0

/dev/input/mice

----------

## arsen

@detox: nikt ci nie może odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, poprostu zastanów się sam, za mało informacji udzielasz, ani nie wiemy czy to mysz ps/2, usb, com. Czy nie dziala w X-ach czy w konsoli. Wiemy tylko ze mysz nie dziala. ogólnie wiecej info.

----------

## detoxx

tam trzeba cos wpisac

----------

## psycepa

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

buehehe a juz myslalem ze dzisiejszy dzien nudny bedzie LOL  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bako

 *detoxx wrote:*   

> tam trzeba cos wpisac

 

hehe gral ktos kiedys w Fallouta lub Arcanum (tutaj bylo to lepiej widac). Podobnie wygladala rozmowa, jak swojemu bohaterowi dalo sie inteligencje = 1  :Very Happy:  (jakby nie bylo polowa ludzi sie litowala). 

Mysz pewnie nie dziala, bo masz zle wpisy w xorg.conf (domyslam sie, ze chodzi o X'y) - najlepiej wygeneruj nowy plik poleceniem "xorgconfig" lub zainteresuj sie sciezka Section "InputDevice", u mnie wyglada tak:

```
    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

```

----------

## vutives

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397892.html

----------

## detoxx

to jest moj xorg

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true

```

chyba powinno byc /dev/input/misc

..::Milu Edit:

Dodanie znaczników code nie boli a znacznie lepiej wygląda!

----------

## vutives

 *detoxx wrote:*   

> to jest moj xorg
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"
> ...

 

Na pewno "mice" bo to po angielsku znaczy "myszy". Ja tam o ile pamiętam mam u sibie mouse0 chyba.

----------

## kadu

zmien device na /dev/input/mice w swoim xorgu

----------

## vutives

 *kadu wrote:*   

> zmien device na /dev/input/mice w swoim xorgu

 Kto? Ja?  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kadu

Pablord jestes smieszny jak paczka dropsow

----------

## detoxx

noi zmienilem i nic nadal to samo mysz jest na ps/2

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *detoxx wrote:*   

> noi zmienilem i nic nadal to samo mysz jest na ps/2

 

Ojj... chyba długo nie pociągniesz na tym forum ;)

Serio - przeczytaj apel... link parę postów wyżej...

----------

## muchar

@pablord: ostroznie.

@detoxx: niestety, ale bedziesz teraz obserwowany

----------

